# HS55 belts



## 2KXJ (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey guys, new here. Recently came into some honda snowblowers, an HS55 and an HS70. 







The HS55 made some bad noises when you hit the auger so Ive got it apart and of course, it needs belts. 








I've read the few posts here about these belts and perhaps i am missing something. I believe its a *HS55K2 1200001-9999999 *since the frame number is 1213629. Which means the belt I need (according to parts diagrams and stuff) is 22432-736-A01

When you google that belt there are various sites that state the length is 31" or 31.3" or 33" or 33.14", some even say 37" for some reason. The belt I removed measures 34.5" OD. I know belts stretch but can it really stretch over an inch and the auger still function properly? (the drive was slow to engage with that belt but still moved!) 

What am I missing? Am I crazy here? If these belts were only $7-$8 each I'd buy them all to try but these are $20 belts so I'd rather not end up with spares.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2KXJ said:


> Hey guys, new here. Recently came into some honda snowblowers, an HS55 and an HS70.
> View attachment 170514
> 
> The HS55 made some bad noises when you hit the auger so Ive got it apart and of course, it needs belts.
> ...





2KXJ said:


> Hey guys, new here. Recently came into some honda snowblowers, an HS55 and an HS70.
> View attachment 170514
> 
> The HS55 made some bad noises when you hit the auger so Ive got it apart and of course, it needs belts.
> ...


just looked it up on boats.net where i get a lot of honda parts.

auger belt is LB33 and your parts # is correct
drive belt is SA30 and i think that part# is 22431-736-a01


----------



## 2KXJ (Nov 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> just looked it up on boats.net where i get a lot of honda parts.
> 
> auger belt is LB33 and your parts # is correct
> drive belt is SA30 and i think that part# is 22431-736-a01


How come the belt I took off is so much bigger than what the internet says it should be? Does everyone agree it should be a 33" belt?

I can buy kevlar belts locally so what I'm really getting at is a confirmation that I need a 5/8x33 belt for the auger and a 1/2x30 belt for the drive. The drive belt I took off is only 30.5" so I believe thats normal stretch, I just have a hard time believing a 33" belt stretched to 34.5" with no issue


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Could be the previous owner put the wrong belt on, for some reason or another. 
When I put the proper belt on my hs55K2 it felt sooooo much stronger even tho it was working decently with stretched belts.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bguzzler (Nov 22, 2020)

Im in the process of replacing the belts in my HS55. You have the right part numbers but the sizing is in question. I regrettably bought aftermarket Kevlar belts. For the auger I have a 5/8x33 and a 34. The 33 is too tight and the 34 works, but I had to adjust the idler to max pressure. This makes me think the actual Honda belt is 33.5. Kevlars don’t really stretch, so I might be ok, but I wish I had just gone with the genuine Honda belts. Btw the 1/2x30 for the drive belt is a little too tight as well...I’m betting the actual is 30.5.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Bguzzler said:


> Im in the process of replacing the belts in my HS55. You have the right part numbers but the sizing is in question. I regrettably bought aftermarket Kevlar belts. For the auger I have a 5/8x33 and a 34. The 33 is too tight and the 34 works, but I had to adjust the idler to max pressure. This makes me think the actual Honda belt is 33.5. Kevlars don’t really stretch, so I might be ok, but I wish I had just gone with the genuine Honda belts. Btw the 1/2x30 for the drive belt is a little too tight as well...I’m betting the actual is 30.5.


I believe it's actually an 85cm belt, so 33.4646".
The drive belt is probably 77 or 78cm.


----------



## 2KXJ (Nov 21, 2020)

Safe to assume I'm going to run into these same issues with the HS70 and should just buy the fancy Honda belts. Are these belts actually still somewhat commonly available? I see them on many websites as "genuine honda" parts but some of the sites/pictures seem sketchy. If these belts arent common anymore I dont want some clown selling me a "honda" belt thats just some 5/8x34" belt


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

2KXJ said:


> Safe to assume I'm going to run into these same issues with the HS70 and should just buy the fancy Honda belts.


I would. I never did find non-OEM belts that fit well on my HS80.


----------



## 2KXJ (Nov 21, 2020)

Called the local honda motorsports/snowblower dealership and he had the belts on the shelf for both my HS55 and the HS70! $72 (canadian) for both of the HS55 belts


----------

